Ask HN: Those of you with HFA, what helped you master everyday life? - lainon
======
chupa-chups
HFA = High-functioning autism

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
functioning_autism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-functioning_autism)

~~~
lainon
Which (for me) also includes asperger and PDD-NOS

